
XMR mining app, built with Vue.js, D3 and CoinHive - bradoyler
https://github.com/bradoyler/xmr-miner
======
noahdesu
This is really cool. I didn't know about CoinHive. It looks like it's a sort
of profit sharing setup with CoinHive, who provides all the technical bits.

Another option is to build your own. I published one of the more
unapproachable aspects, which is an Emscripten-compiled implementation of the
Cryptonight hash function [0]. One could slap a basic WebSocket proxy on top
of existing mining server, and the adding the coordination logic in Javascript
in the client.

[0]:
[https://github.com/noahdesu/xmonarch](https://github.com/noahdesu/xmonarch)

~~~
bradoyler
TY. Will take a look.

------
ralmidani
Does the value of XMR mined exceed the electricity consumed by the app?

There are already malicious websites using hidden windows to mine XMR, but to
the benefit of the person in control of the site rather than the people who
pay the electricity bills:

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/11/sneak...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/11/sneakier-more-persistent-drive-by-cryptomining-comes-to-a-
browser-near-you/)

~~~
wyldfire
In general, any PoW-cryptocoin quickly reaches an equilibrium with its costs.
Changes in the difficulty, changes in the exchange rate (usually as a function
of changing demand), changes in availability of current/next-generation mining
hardware will destabilize this equilibrium temporarily.

The answer to the question "should I mine [coin x]" in order to make money is
usually "no". You should mine that coin because you care about the network's
security and decentralization or not at all. If you have access to next-
generation mining hardware or cheaper-than-normal electricity, you might have
a case for "yes". Or, as you indicate, if you have a malicious way to run the
miner or mostly-malicious-"not-too-clearly-disclosed-to-end-user", that is
almost certain to make money.

~~~
joshschreuder
That's not necessarily true, assuming you believe the value of what you're
mining will at some point in the future be worth more than it is now. I mined
some Ethereum earlier in the year, and was making around $6 AUD a day.

I stopped as I was unhappy with the effects of proof of work on electricity
supply and the wear on my GPU, but the amount I mined at current market price
is worth around 3x that, making it quite a bit more profitable.

Of course, if you believe the value will increase at some future point you're
most likely better off just buying the coin and hodling it :)

~~~
vitalus
If the cost exceeds the value of what you're mining, you're always better off
putting that money directly into purchasing the cryptocoin instead.

Option 1: Spend $10 to mine $5 worth of BTC

Option 2: Spend $10 to obtain $10 worth of BTC

If the market goes up, you are better served by the latter option.

~~~
mrgordon
More like spend $500 for a graphics card and end up with a graphics card and
$2000 in bitcoin

~~~
colechristensen
Nevermind the hardware, the electricity to run the hardware costs more than
the coin generated.

~~~
mrgordon
Maybe for XMR but not in general

------
gregman1
It is not a 'mining app' but a front-end nobody needs.

Is there any coinhive alternative? That would be a progress.

~~~
Avamander
Are there any that let me specify what percentage to give to the devs?

~~~
davidwihl
[https://github.com/fireice-uk/xmr-stak](https://github.com/fireice-uk/xmr-
stak)

------
babaganoosh89
Wouldn't a user mining for themselves use a desktop program miner? Coinhive
has the overhead of running in a browser and takes 30% of the haul.

~~~
stormtv
There are ways to connect the miner to other pools, a desktop miner would be
more effective.

[https://github.com/cazala/coin-hive-stratum](https://github.com/cazala/coin-
hive-stratum)

------
bradoyler
Thx y'all. Im getting about 500 H/s right now.

~~~
hyades
hardware?

~~~
pointytrees
It's from folks visiting his site. (Linked.)

------
teej
This is giving me major idle/incremental game vibes. This could so easily be
converted into an interesting incremental experience.

~~~
ptk921
So this is how paperclips makes their moolah... ^_^

~~~
bringtheaction
This one?
[http://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclips/index2.html](http://www.decisionproblem.com/paperclips/index2.html)

------
kjrose
Funny side question. Is there any crypto currency that it’s worth mining as a
non consortium these days? I used to do bitcoin way back in the day but I’m
curious if any of the other currencies are worth enough to make it worthwhile.

------
davmar
monero is where it's at imho

~~~
mv4
... especially if Coinbase decides to add XMR as their 4th menu item

~~~
icelancer
Seems like an odd choice. It's specifically a privacy coin, not meant to be
centralized.

~~~
Casseres
Adding a fiat on/off ramp doesn't make a coin centralized.

As for privacy, that's okay too. Once you send Monero to your own wallet,
Coinbase has no idea what you do with it afterwards, just like withdrawing
cash from a bank.

------
kpenc
I hope at your day job, if you are a programmer at all, you don't write commit
messages like the ones in the repo.

~~~
bradoyler
Yes, i do. And we’re hiring!

